
German Startups Request Google to Defer or Cancel Payments as a Result of Covid - u4ean
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/30/google-under-fire-for-squeezing-travel-startups-hit-by-coronavirus-refunds/
======
verdverm
> This means the startups are now on the hook for substantial payments to
> Google for bookings that did not convert into revenue for their own
> businesses.

Here's how it went down

1\. First, it's only 8 travel companies not all German startups

2\. The startups placed ads

3\. Ads converted to bookings

4\. Covid happend

5\. Startups refund users

6\. Startups now want the transitive refunds for the ads that once converted
but that they have now refunded

The sum is roughly $80M between the "startups"

Not sure how Trivago is a startup

Another complains about Google's policies after stating they spent half a
billion dollars on Google Ads last year...

